# It's done!  (Lane Kiffin is gone to USC)



## fishnguy (Jan 12, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/news/story?id=4820737

Kiffin is gone.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

I actually just read about that....

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trubleshooter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bye bye lane*

Sources: Kiffin to USCComment Email Print Share ESPN.com news services

Tennessee's Lane Kiffin has agreed in principle to become the next head coach at Southern California, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com's Chris Low on Tuesday.

Kiffin would replace Pete Carroll, who jumped to the NFL as coach of the Seattle Seahawks. 

Kiffin, the former Oakland Raiders coach, led the Volunteers for only one season.

According to the sources, Kiffin will bring his father and defensive coordinator, Monte Kiffin, and assistant head coach and recruiting coordinator Ed Orgeron to Southern Cal with him, and wide receivers coach Kippy Brown will be named interim head coach at Tennessee.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

trubleshooter said:


> Sources: Kiffin to USCComment Email Print Share ESPN.com news services
> 
> Tennessee's Lane Kiffin has agreed in principle to become the next head coach at Southern California, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com's Chris Low on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



just saw that.   wow.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang! I knew it was a possibility, but I have to say I thought USC would do better than that.


----------



## marknga (Jan 12, 2010)

man....


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 12, 2010)

*Lane*

Surreal!  So are Vol fans sad to see him go?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2010)

Unreal.   And you guys laughed at us last year.  What a mess in Tenn


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW.....I guess Fulmer is still available??


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2010)

What about the billboard companies?


----------



## DukTruk (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kiffin to USC...DONE!!*

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/news/story?id=4820737

ESPN.com news services

Tennessee's Lane Kiffin has agreed in principle to become the next head coach at Southern California, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com's Chris Low on Tuesday.

Kiffin would replace Pete Carroll, who jumped to the NFL as coach of the Seattle Seahawks. 

Kiffin, the former Oakland Raiders coach, led the Volunteers for only one season.

Sources told ESPN Kiffin will bring his father and defensive coordinator, Monte Kiffin, and assistant head coach and recruiting coordinator Ed Orgeron to Southern Cal with him, and wide receivers coach Kippy Brown will be named interim head coach at Tennessee.


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 12, 2010)

Makes since with his cocky attitude! He'll fit in perfect in Cali!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2010)

no.........way.


----------



## Crimson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow.  I feel sorry for UT fans.  What a jerk.  He is going to get his when USC gets put on probation.  Go get Chris Peterson for Boise State.


----------



## Buck (Jan 12, 2010)

Plenty of Vols will be happy about that I guess...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 12, 2010)

We had 3 threads about the same thing...I merged them all...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

that's  a lot of money that ut spent on a staff that only lasted one year.  wonder if rodney garner is waiting for his phone to start ringing about a position up there?  they might want to bring him in to help secure the players that have given verbals.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> We had 3 threads about the same thing...I merged them all...



thank you.  i'd be irate if i were a ut fan or booster.  makes me feel that much more fortunate for the coach we have.


----------



## shoalbass (Jan 12, 2010)

wow. he will have people on both coast mad with him.


----------



## Lee (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I'll say this...things could be setting up pretty for the Dawgs in the East.
Tennessee - New Coach
Florida - Urban staying or going?

Could make the way a bit easier...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy bejezers!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 12, 2010)

That is why you hire from within


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2010)

The guy came into the SEC acting like a jerk, and he leaves the SEC as a jerk.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW......... Boy there are gonna be some peeved off Vol fans...... I quess we don't have to worry about Da Rick tripping up there if this is true.......


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in awe... WOW... just ... WOW.

Have at it fellas.  

USC just made a big mistake.  I've been embarrassed since he's been in Knoxville.  I don't think you'll find a post from me that disputes that.

UT football program in shambles.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

Crimson said:


> Wow.  I feel sorry for UT fans.  What a jerk.  He is going to get his when USC gets put on probation.  Go get Chris Peterson for Boise State.



Could it be that there is more to the Probe into TN than we have heard? If so, he could stay at TN on probation or USC on probation. Which direction would you go?


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Could it be that there is more to the Probe into TN than we have heard? If so, he could stay at TN on probation or USC on probation. Which direction would you go?



Both.  UT for sure... USC before long...


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 12, 2010)

wow really did expect that.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

topcat said:


> I'm in awe... WOW... just ... WOW.
> 
> Have at it fellas.
> 
> ...



You are one of the only ones that has admitted the embarrassment all along. If I were a UT fan I would be worried about what is going to come out of the woodwork when he is gone.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 12, 2010)

Wonder if daddy is going with him?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

topcat said:


> I'm in awe... WOW... just ... WOW.
> 
> Have at it fellas.
> 
> ...



You're a good'n Topcat. I know you didn't fully support this guy. For Vol fans like you, I am sorry.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

fairhope said:


> If I were a UT fan I would be worried about what is going to come out of the woodwork when he is gone.



Why?

Haven't they had pretty good success in rolling over on Bama with NCAA and coming out smelling like a rose?

I'd be worried that Bama may lose scholarships for Kiffin's sins!


----------



## barry mooney (Jan 12, 2010)

he got one thing right,he want loose to ga.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Feel sorry for you UT fans, this is a joke! I for one will not throw dirt on you. T-town was a joke a few short years ago. Sorry dudes!

Now, i can't stop others from piling on!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

I sure hate that KevinA is missing out on this one.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 12, 2010)

Very surprising to me.  I wonder who goes to UT now?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Wonder if daddy is going with him?



yes.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I sure hate that KevinA is missing out on this one.



I'm sure he is observing from a distance....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

I doubt your going to see many UGA fans piling on!  Many of us laughed when you hired him.

We got over that just a few minutes into that whooping he gave us.

Just remember that this, not unlike our current tribulations in seeking a DC, is the fabric of SEC football that most of us understand and love.

Rocky Top will ring our ears all too soon!


----------



## DeWalt (Jan 12, 2010)

Figure that Tennessee will be better off without him in the long run.............good riddance.

Not a TN fan but I wouldn't wish this on them.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

It has been officially announced...

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/news/story?id=4820737


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

We'll be better off, and so will the SEC.  I was just hoping he'd learn a lesson and shut up.  He just got worse.  Unemployed in less than 2 years.

Hopefully we'll bring in a real ballcoach.  Someone with some class and integrity.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.govolsxtra.com/news/2010/jan/12/espn-report-kiffin-southern-cal/



WOW........ Craziness


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

topcat said:


> We'll be better off, and so will the SEC.  I was just hoping he'd learn a lesson and shut up.  He just got worse.  Unemployed in less than 2 years.
> 
> Hopefully we'll bring in a real ballcoach.  Someone with some class and integrity.


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

UGA fans, will y'all quit complaining about CMR now?


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 12, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Wonder if daddy is going with him?



Yes, according to ESPN.  Orgeron also.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

boonhogganbeck said:


> Very surprising to me.  I wonder who goes to UT now?



My guess would be they will go after Jon Gruden


----------



## GMARK (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't see this one coming.  Thought USC would bring in someone who was more high profile.

Feel bad for the UT fans and the mess up there, but that guy was TROUBLE.  Glad he is out of the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2010)

I do really hate it for the UT fans. What a joke. Yall all are better off with out him.


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess the SEC was just to much for him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

I really feel bad for Jujaun James. He bought into the hype and got shafted. He enrolled last Friday....


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 12, 2010)

I bet Phillip Fulmer is getting a kick out of this! I feel for the UT fans. Just goes to show you that loyalty is a thing of the past. Thank God for CMR!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Awful.................


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I really feel bad for Jujaun James. He bought into the hype and got shafted. He enrolled last Friday....



Yup, feel bad for the players, not us fans.  Those kids did nothing wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> I bet Phillip Fulmer is getting a kick out of this! I feel for the UT fans. Just goes to show you that loyalty is a thing of the past. Thank God for CMR!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS: Lane Kiffin named new head coach
By Ben Malcolmson on January 12, 2010 


Lane Kiffin, the one-time USC offensive coordinator who then became the head coach of the Oakland Raiders and at Tennessee, has been named the Trojans' head football coach, USC athletic director Mike Garrett announced today.

Joining Kiffin's staff as assistants will be Ed Orgeron and Monte Kiffin. Both were on the Tennessee staff in 2009 with Kiffin.

Orgeron, one of college football's top recruiters and defensive line coaches, previously served seven seasons at USC before becoming Mississippi's head coach and then an assistant with the New Orleans Saints. Monte Kiffin, Lane's father, is a longtime NFL and collegiate coach known for his defensive prowess.

"We are really excited to welcome Lane Kiffin back to USC," Garrett said. "I was able to watch him closely when he was an assistant with us and what I saw was a bright, creative young coach who I thought would make an excellent head coach here if the opportunity ever arose. I'm confident he and his staff will keep USC football performing at the high level that we expect.

"Lane brings a lot to the table. He has a coaching background both in the pros and in the best collegiate conferences. He has a great command of the X's and O's. He is familiar with the Trojan landscape and will be a great representative of our university. He keeps the game fun. And, very importantly, he has proven to be one of the finest recruiters anywhere.

"Lane has surrounded himself with others of similar talent. I can't tell you how delighted we are to have Ed Orgeron back on staff and to have Monte Kiffin join us. They are some of the preeminent coaches in the game. Ed did a marvelous job during his previous time at USC and we all know that Monte is a defensive guru. I know Lane will fill out his staff with other outstanding assistants like them, ones who Trojan players and fans will really like."

Kiffin replaces Pete Carroll, who resigned on Monday after nine seasons at USC to accept the head coaching job with the NFL's Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

*ha*

all of a sudden no one cares about the UGA DC job


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fulmer is cheesin like Chester Cheetah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 12, 2010)

Real shocking to hear this. Still can't believe it. Got to hate it for UT fans.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

i honestly thought we were going to hear that this was just another attempt by kiffin to have his program in the news and that he was staying at ut.  all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## sleeze (Jan 12, 2010)

Unbelievable,,,,,,,,,,,,Why would anybody want this idiot?

He has done NOTHING as a head coach.  

Tenn.  is better off without him.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well this must be great pub!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2010)

topcat said:


> Yup, feel bad for the players, not us fans.  Those kids did nothing wrong.



Yeah, that is who he did dirty; the kids.  I hate UT, but wouldn't wish this on em for sure.
I would really love to see Lame Kitten an USC get SEC team in a bowl game next year. You would be looking at a whole can of USDA Grade "A" whoop a.....getting poured out on SoCal. IMO


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if this is where the rumors that Lance Thompson was interested in UGA came from....


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Does this give him street cred????????


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

What about Kirby Smart to Tennessee?? Or is that too many ties to different SEC teams for him?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> all of a sudden no one cares about the UGA DC job



exactly!  This is a blessing in disguise for UGA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

ROLL TIDE...


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Got an idea!*

CMR should take the UT job


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys maybe he is pulling a stunt like Urban Meyers. It all could be a joke.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

UT just loaned him to USC!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good riddance!*

Hated he was our coach but had to support my team. He was not a SEC type coach. Give me a Stallings/Richt character coach and I'll be happy. You can have your Kiffin/Spurrier jerks. Ya'll were right about him. Kudos to you!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is KYbob in shock, bet he feels like someone just kicked his puppy!


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

Being that John Gruden is unemployed right now, they wouldnt have to pay an ungodly amount for him. But Kirby Smart has SEC roots. If that doesn't pay out, then I think youll see Chris Peterson in UT next year.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh there you are!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 12, 2010)

He was never a good fit in the SEC where all the coaches show some semblance of class. UT will be much better off.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 12, 2010)

*You will never find a positive post of mine*



GAranger1403 said:


> Oh there you are!



regarding Kiffin. I hated he was dragging us through the mud but what do you do?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

KYBobwhite said:


> Hated he was our coach but had to support my team. He was not a SEC type coach. Give me a Stallings/Richt character coach and I'll be happy. You can have your Kiffin/Spurrier jerks. Ya'll were right about him. Kudos to you!


 
Actually, like him or not, Spurrier is a good coach, Kiffen is nothing without daddy on his staff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> all of a sudden no one cares about the UGA DC job



I didnt know we were looking for a DC for the last hour


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 12, 2010)

Just curious to see what the Tenn. fans think about going after Coach Cutcliffe.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> ROLL TIDE...



Typical Tide class!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

SKYNYRD said:


> Just curious to see what the Tenn. fans think about going after Coach Cutcliffe.



Oh yeah..............................hmmmmmmm


----------



## Tall Tines (Jan 12, 2010)

Why would the boise state coach want to come to UT, He has a top 5 team coming back next year and looses only one starter, in the conference he is in he has a shot at the national title game. I read also that gruden would be a free agent next year, he must havehad some kind of buy out on his contract that he could not coach anywhere for two years.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW, and I thought UGAy had problems !!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

They have got to get a big name that is a serious coach in there to right this ship. KY, not in anyway trying to pour gas on the fire, but you guys will be better off without him soon enough.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> Why would the boise state coach want to come to UT, He has a top 5 team coming back next year and looses only one starter, in the conference he is in he has a shot at the national title game. I read also that gruden would be a free agent next year, he must havehad some kind of buy out on his contract that he could not coach anywhere for two years.



gruden had a buyout?  i doubt that would include coaching college, but either way, i don't see him taking the ut job.  he has a great gig and seems to enjoy what he's doing.  he just signed an extension with espn.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2010)

SKYNYRD said:


> Just curious to see what the Tenn. fans think about going after Coach Cutcliffe.



That would be a VERY good hire........ On another note..... Ole Kiffy boy had better get a police escort till he gets outta town......... It wouldn't suprise me if he didn't get his tail whipped by a irate fan.....


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 12, 2010)

USC is bringing Norm Chow back as well


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

KYBobwhite said:


> regarding Kiffin. I hated he was dragging us through the mud but what do you do?



Nothing you can do my friend but roll with your squad. No matter who rolls in and out of town, we all wear colored glasses. Just feel sorry for you guys, what a punk!!!!


Take solice in this, there once was a coach who used Alabama as a stepin stone, D. Francione. Think the ghost of Bama past cursed his career for his transgressions. I wish the same for L. Kiffin!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks for the man hug but*



fairhope said:


> They have got to get a big name that is a serious coach in there to right this ship. KY, not in anyway trying to pour gas on the fire, but you guys will be better off without him soon enough.



I never liked him. He was a mini Spurrier and I detest the man.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> WOW, and I thought UGAy had problems !!



Worse than losing to their unranked archenemy or losing their bowl game?

Oh! No! That was not UGA! was it gnat?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

JasonTyree04 said:


> USC is bringing Norm Chow back as well



so kiffin will not be calling the plays?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> Why would the boise state coach want to come to UT, He has a top 5 team coming back next year and looses only one starter, in the conference he is in he has a shot at the national title game. I read also that gruden would be a free agent next year, he must havehad some kind of buy out on his contract that he could not coach anywhere for two years.



Ummh, he makes about 400,000 less than the D-Coordinator at UT even with his extension. Maybe he don't like money though!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> WOW, and I thought UGAy had problems !!



No problems here....... We beat our in state rivals for the 60th time and won our bowl game...... Did you???? Now who is that having problems...........

Carry on with the Kiffin BASHING......


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> gruden had a buyout?  i doubt that would include coaching college, but either way, i don't see him taking the ut job.  he has a great gig and seems to enjoy what he's doing.  he just signed an extension with espn.



Yea I thought I remembered him signing an extension for MNF


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> Why would the boise state coach want to come to UT, He has a top 5 team coming back next year and looses only one starter, in the conference he is in he has a shot at the national title game. I read also that gruden would be a free agent next year, he must havehad some kind of buy out on his contract that he could not coach anywhere for two years.




MONEY?? Pete Carroll had a shot at the national title every year, and took a job where he has NO shot at a title of any sort. But he is getting a healthy raise. Coaches dont think like fans.


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 12, 2010)

JasonTyree04 said:


> USC is bringing Norm Chow back as well



Just hope Kiffin takes Lance T. with him we do not wont him back at UA.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't Cutcliffe turn them down before Kiffin was hired?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

True jody!


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 12, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> No problems here....... We beat our in state rivals for the 60th time and won our bowl game...... Did you???? Now who is that having problems...........
> 
> Carry on with the Kiffin BASHING......


He also said UGA would never beat him as the head coach at UT so he may not be a liar after all.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 12, 2010)

I may be mistaken, but did Cutcliffe not turn it down out of respect for Fulmer.  It may have made him feel like he was condoning the firing of a friend.  If that is this case this would be a different situation now.  Anyway, if I was Tenn. AD I would give him a call.  Good offensive mind and seems to have integrity.


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Didn't Cutcliffe turn them down before Kiffin was hired?



Yeah he did, what about Randy Sanders I always liked him????


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

Good point


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

Does Fulmer still have any consulting arrangements at UT?


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe his players will carjack him something real nice to ride to the airport in.

Good riddance. UT will be better off without him.


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll take Spurrier you got to like the ole ball coach despite the attitude, but he's where he'll be for a couple of years then hang it up.  I wish Manning would give up the NFL!!  Ha Ha....


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

I would be willing to bet that security is pretty tight around the Kiffin house tonight.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I would be willing to bet that security is pretty tight around the Kiffin house tonight.



Pellet guns galore!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2010)

bucwheat said:


> He also said UGA would never beat him as the head coach at UT so he may not be a liar after all.



Hey Wheatie boy.......... Know what your talking about before you post........ That post had nothing to do with Kiffin and UT..........


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Yeah he did, what about Randy Sanders I always liked him????



is he at uk?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2010)

chainshaw said:


> Maybe his players will carjack him something real nice to ride to the airport in.
> 
> Good riddance. UT will be better off without him.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I would be willing to bet that security is pretty tight around the Kiffin house tonight.



I know man, what a P.O.S. Now I have even more reason to root against USC. 

Look up Cutcliffe's history as a coach.... success definately seems to follow him. Thats a good idea.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

UT fans are planning a Jihad at the Kiffins!


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

They should have shot Kiffin with that gun after they robbed that store..................................


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> is he at uk?



Yeah thats right..........


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread is blowing up!! We need to get a life!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Pellet guns galore!!!!!!!



Now that is funny there.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> This thread is blowing up!! We need to get a life!!



Ok, I guess Ill get off of this and go keep pretending to watch American Idol with my wife.... I think Ill stay here for a little while!


----------



## bucwheat (Jan 12, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Wheatie boy.......... Know what your talking about before you post........ That post had nothing to do with Kiffin and UT..........



Did not mean to quote u on it was just putting it out there.


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

Georgia may never get a DC now that there is a head job open in the south?????????????????


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

He's making a statement now...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2010)

just watched the press conference on ESPN.
"Thanks everybody! USC is the only school i'd leave Tenessee for. I'm leaving UT in much better shape than it was 14 months ago." ( his words)


----------



## TallyHo (Jan 12, 2010)

You noticed he didnt take any questions.. just walked out.......


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> You noticed he didnt take any questions.. just walked out.......



Hes skeered!!!


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 12, 2010)

If I were a Tn fan, I would say good ridance from what I saw.  Was not impressed at all.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> Ok, I guess Ill get off of this and go keep pretending to watch American Idol with my wife.... I think Ill stay here for a little while!



This is definately the lesser of two evils!


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 12, 2010)

He got out of there quick too.  Almost like he was getting his tail out of dodge.  Don't won't to stay at the same place too long someone will figure out where you are.  Just ask Sadaam.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Actually, like him or not, Spurrier is a good coach, Kiffen is nothing without daddy on his staff.



Actually, like him or not, Spurrier WAS a good coach....




There, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

Seriously,

Any fan of UT that has any real knowledge of footbalL has to think this is a good thing!


All those big money Doner's that help bring him to UT must be hearing  and feeling the phraseop2:


SQUEEL LIKE A PIG


----------



## Leather Lung (Jan 12, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I actually just read about that....
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





AEKDB -- Leather Lung


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree Jim. I can only think that very few UT fans are actually mad about this. Upset with him leaving the way he is, yes. But mad that he is gone....no


----------



## TroupTC (Jan 12, 2010)

Kiffen was better than the pumpkin.  Rocky top is still the worst song in college football history


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

Leather Lung said:


> AEKDB -- Leather Lung


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 12, 2010)

His press conference was almost as long as his stay at UT!! 

He's going to have to answer some more questions I would think.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok so now does Kirby Smart make that move to a HC that Saban said he would rather him take? If I was Kirby I'd be calling papa Saban and say hey they are offering this and ask again for a raise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunt Em Up said:


> Ok so now does Kirby Smart make that move to a HC that Saban said he would rather him take? If I was Kirby I'd be calling papa Saban and say hey they are offering this and ask again for a raise.


 
KS has too much character for a hack school like that.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 12, 2010)

On a more honest note.. As mentioned above I think they go get Cutcliff now from duke.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Jan 12, 2010)

All I can say is unbelievable!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 12, 2010)

Where is Jetjocky?


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 12, 2010)

I dont see anyone being interested. Isnt UT still under investigation right now.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad he's gone from the sec. Ya'll are much better off.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> Why would the boise state coach want to come to UT, He has a top 5 team coming back next year and looses only one starter, in the conference he is in he has a shot at the national title game. I read also that gruden would be a free agent next year, he must havehad some kind of buy out on his contract that he could not coach anywhere for two years.




$$$$$ KA CHING $$$$$  UT's gots more greenbacks than they gots in Boy-cee...Dats why.



KYBobwhite said:


> I never liked him. He was a mini Spurrier and I detest the man.



"Mini-Spurrier"   Dude is like 6 feet 4 doode....heze  a BIG "Mini-Spur-e-er" aint he.


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, what a coaching carousel this year...Guess the buzzards can line up now and pick out the recruits UT had coming that just got shellshocked....


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Next rumor, Richt talks to UT and Smart waits on him to leave.....


----------



## DeWalt (Jan 12, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> Next rumor, Richt talks to UT and Smart waits on him to leave.....



I think BlackSmoke got a letter about that, or was it a phone call?

I kill me........


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Where is Jetjocky?



Asked that in another thread. He is spinning up a response along the lines that the Pac-10 just stole the best coach out of the SEC and that he would bring the dominant, hard nosed style to that conference! If you look at the numbers, Lane got more press minutes and letters on paper than any other coach. That makes him a national champion! 

Ummmm, hate to break it to jetjockey, when the lame-duck coach of an on- its- way out NFL franchise turns you down then there is something in the water at USC!   And it ain't no baby ruth!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 12, 2010)

*I meant the "Weasel Like" appearance*

and jerky attitude.



MCBUCK said:


> $$$$$ KA CHING $$$$$  UT's gots more greenbacks than they gots in Boy-cee...Dats why.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mini-Spurrier"   Dude is like 6 feet 4 doode....heze  a BIG "Mini-Spur-e-er" aint he.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Knoxville Wal-Mart is having a mid-nite madness sale on UT recruits!  Who's in?


----------



## DeWalt (Jan 13, 2010)

KYBobwhite said:


> and jerky attitude.



Is this the jerky attitude you refer to?


He also said of Peyton Manning, Tennessee's quarterback, "I know why Peyton came back for his senior year: he wanted to be a three-time Citrus Bowl MVP!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 13, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Where is Jetjocky?



Sitting in Seattle with a cappacino   .....  Im just glad USC didn't come after Steve Sarkisian.   I was suprised to hear they went after Kiffin.   I think hes a good coach, but a bit sleazy.  So now USC and UCLA both have good sleazy coaches.  Neuheisel seems to have changed, maybe Kiffin can too.   It will be interesting to see how Kiffin and his Papa do.  They should have great talent next year with a program that Kiffin understands very well.  It will be interesting to see what happens to USC. As far as I know there wasn't any recruiting violations the NCAA were looking into.  Just violations of players getting perks.  As much as you might hate Pete Carrol, his biggest mistake was probably running a loose ship.  I don't think Kiffins maturity will help tighten things up at all.  

Im looking forward to the USC vs. UW rivalry in the next couple years.  Kiffin and the Sark both came up under Carrol and are very good coaches.  Both had top 25 recruiting classes this year and have similiar coaching styles.  Kiffin is kinda sleazy, and The Sark isn't.   Rumor is Sarkisian turned down the USC job when they called (thank god).  Gonna be a fun year in the Pac 10.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Sitting in Seattle with a cappacino   .....  Im just glad USC didn't come after Steve Sarkisian.   I was suprised to hear they went after Kiffin.   I think hes a good coach, but a bit sleazy.  So now USC and UCLA both have good sleazy coaches.  Neuheisel seems to have changed, maybe Kiffin can too.   It will be interesting to see how Kiffin and his Papa do.  They should have great talent next year with a program that Kiffin understands very well.  It will be interesting to see what happens to USC. As far as I know there wasn't any recruiting violations the NCAA were looking into.  Just violations of players getting perks.  As much as you might hate Pete Carrol, his biggest mistake was probably running a loose ship.  I don't think Kiffins maturity will help tighten things up at all.
> 
> Im looking forward to the USC vs. UW rivalry in the next couple years.  Kiffin and the Sark both came up under Carrol and are very good coaches.  Both had top 25 recruiting classes this year and have similiar coaching styles.  Kiffin is kinda sleazy, and The Sark isn't.   Rumor is Sarkisian turned down the USC job when they called (thank god).  Gonna be a fun year in the Pac 10.



i have no hate for carrol and actually a lot of respect for him, especially after seeing that piece on the sc fan who lost his eyesight.


----------



## SFStephens (Jan 13, 2010)

Where's Accubond? I thought he was Kiffin's publicist?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i have no hate for carrol and actually a lot of respect for him, especially after seeing that piece on the sc fan who lost his eyesight.



I had a lot of respect for Carrol too but he is a coward for running away from the problems he created.


----------



## NDFAN (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey! There's an ex-coach down in Tallahassee waiting for the call to come to knoxville!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2010)

On a lighter note, I read where Layla and Lane had a baby last year and named the baby Monte Knox Kiffin. I am wondering if they will be changing that to Monte Cali Kiffin.


----------



## 05kodiak (Jan 13, 2010)

UT's AD said in press conference that he will have a new coach by the weekend.


----------



## Crimson (Jan 13, 2010)

UT should fire their AD and hire Fulmer to take his place or make Pat Summitt the AD.  Go hire Cutcliff or Muschamp.  Better off.


----------



## 05kodiak (Jan 13, 2010)

Ole Miss gave UT the worse beating this year. One nut gone, another Nutt a possibility? Ole Miss didn't exactly meet expectations though. What about Mullen at Miss. State.


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2010)

What a low life!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## short stop (Jan 13, 2010)

*Lane Kiffins  greatest  play ... lol*

USC   has  got  alot of trick plays  coming    with   LK   coming ..  like this    76  YRD  FIELD GOAL   ..

   anybody remember this one   during his brief   Raider  HC job .. .......Yeah right before  AL Davis  fired him and called  him out  for being  a  LIAR   and an    Embarassment  to the  Team ..lol   

  I bet   Tennesse   regrets  ever   putting faith  in this  clown now .. 


  <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UXTvv4mjur0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UXTvv4mjur0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 14, 2010)

All davis is no genius but he sure got this one right.


----------

